# Divisor por restas sucesivas (16/8) en vhdl



## andres1216 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hola Amigs me han dicho que este es un excelente blog donde me pueden ofrecer ayuda de este tema, por favor les solicito informacion para desarrollar este sistema de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Protoboard (Nov 29, 2010)

Hola, exactamente en qué ocupas ayuda? Quieres el código en vhdl? Yo hace mucho que no toco vhdl así que en eso no te puedo ayudar. Si lo que quieres es saber como funciona eso de las restas sucesivas es tan fácil como restar el divisor al dividendo tantas veces como sea posible. En cada resta vas incrementando un contador que al final será el cociente.


----------



## andres1216 (Nov 30, 2010)

Protoboard dijo:


> Hola, exactamente en qué ocupas ayuda? Quieres el código en vhdl? Yo hace mucho que no toco vhdl así que en eso no te puedo ayudar. Si lo que quieres es saber como funciona eso de las restas sucesivas es tan fácil como restar el divisor al dividendo tantas veces como sea posible. En cada resta vas incrementando un contador que al final será el cociente.



no pretendo que me pasen el codigo pero si una orientacion de como hacerlo la verdad no nuevo en vhdl y se me dificulta


----------

